# Flash 10 v Ixeo Time 585 ?



## Vinnythehat

Hi everyone,
Has anyone any dealings or options on the above two m/homes ? Including the different base vehicles ie. Ford v Fiat.
We appreciate there is a difference on the price points of the two, but having had a brief look around a Flash 10, ( not driven) it seemed to be well specked and screwed together ok ! The Ixeo, one would expect to be likewise, because its a Burstner..or are we wrong on that assumption ?
Very grateful for any thoughts...not sure which road to take in 'downsizing ' from present vehicle, but we do fancy a drop down bed over the lounge area, in an under 6meter vehicle..over to you...
Cheers, Vinny & Sue


----------



## Hessi

vinny & sue,
We have a flash 22 with ford base and are really happy with her. The drop down bed is fine, we just leave the duvet and pillows on and put it back up. we love it.
Just like driving a car with all the mod cons.
We looked at the Ixeo (second hand) but decided to go for a new flash 22.
good luck whatever you decide.

rgds

Hessi


----------



## rosalan

I am led to believe that the Chausson has the most interesting innovations but beneath the surface, things may not be so straightforward. (Its French like a Citroen)
The Ixeo has been the Motorhome of the year and may be more substantial beneath the surface. (Its German so perhaps think about German cars)
Ok! So the German van has a Fiat engine (Italian) and the French have a Ford (American).... I have driven both and liked them both.
I was interested in the Chausson last year but bought Burstner.
So I may be biased but still look at the Chausson with interest.

Alan


----------



## goldi

MOrning all,


The bed on the flash ten goes lower than the the Ixeo if this is important to you please check.


norm


----------



## Vinnythehat

Hi again, sorry for the delay in responding to your replies to my original question...thanks for your input....

Hessie ...the bed sounds just what we like, ie:- no bed making up, and the Ford seems to suit you, have you ever had a Fiat based m/home to compare the two ?

Alan...we have had BMWs,Fords, Jaguars and Citroen cars over the years and we know what you mean as regards the difference in build quality, but having said that, we never had any major problems with any of them ( you do get what you pay for, as the saying goes !) ...our only experience with a motorhome is our present Kontiki on the Fiat base, which again has never given any problems.
Hopefully we can get out hands on the Flash 10 & Ixeo 585 to play around with and compare, this Thursday over at Emm Bees in Bury.

Norm...thanks, wasn't sure if the Ixeo's bed came all the way down like the 10, not a problem for us at the moment, but could be as the old bones/joints get even older !!!.

We know this very a subjective point, but any MPG feed back for the two ?

Will keep you updated as to how Thursday goes

Cheers...Vinny & Sue


----------



## rosalan

Much of a muchness. Last year I had the Ford which gave me 34mpg on a Burstner low profile. I now have a Dethleffs low profile with a Fiat that gives me 35 mpg.

Alan


----------



## Vinnythehat

Hello again,

Alan, thanks for your feedback on mpg...you get a lot more than our Kontiki ..max on a long holiday trip has been 27-28 mpg !

Spent 2 hours climbing in and on the Ixeo 585/590 & Flash 10 at Emm Bees, who were very helpful, but at the same time did not mither us with heavy 'sales talk'.
All three of these have many pluses, but we needed to take the layout from one, and put it into another to make a more perfect one for us !! (Always compromises to be made ).
Made us realise how spoilt we are with our present m/home, even with its imperfections.....so still not sure about our next move, but may spend some (more) money on the Kontiki and keep it....
Regards
Vinny & Sue


----------



## Hessi

Vinny & Sue,
Sorry for late reply been working on the cruise vessel Oriana, down the engine room. Been round the med and up around the top of Norway for past 6 weeks or so.
This is our first 'big' m/h, had a VW T2 campervan prior to buying Flash 22.
Can't really compare, loved the old style VW but now have all the mod cons of a new m/h.
Drop down bed, inside loo etc, etc.

Have you decided what your going to get. Ford base is fine and really smooth but prefer the looks of the Fiat base, but you can't have everything.
Had some minor issues with new vehicle but to be fair Lowdhams have all but resolved them to there credit with any costs to me.

Off to France in her beginning of August for 2 weeks and we can't wait.

rgds

Hessi


----------



## Vinnythehat

Hi Hessie,
Sounds like you had a great time cruising the Fjords etc. (working !!), something we are thinking of doing for our 30th anniversary next year.

We are still pondering our next move, went to the Cheshire show last week for 4 days, had a good time with the evening entertainment etc, and sat, climbed and poked around more vans than you can count on two hands !!, but still drove home in our Kontiki.

Glad Lowdhams sorted your snags out.

Enjoy France..beware the 1st week of August over there, believe its chaos at the start of their main holiday period !

Thanks again for your input.

Vinny & Sue


----------



## Hessi

Vinny & Sue,
You'll need your whites, safety shoes and ear plugs to go down the engine room haha.
Fjords are super if you get the weather, if its wrong then you cannot see anything. I've seen both sides of the coin. 
The scenery is stunning and you see motorhome after motorhome parked up.
Here we are in Geiranger Fjord, have a look on tinternet.

Oriana is adults only, no children allowed. Very British and stiff upper lip if you want it to be.


----------



## Vinnythehat

Hi Hessie,
Photos look fantastic, and that's a real coincidence ..just looking for next year, and found a cruise on the Oriana to Dublin, Iceland & Norway leaving 19th Aug this year for £799, outside cabin, for 14 nights ... Bargain or what !!..very tempted.
We don't mind the formal stuff on board, in fact we enjoy the dressing up, and no kids is just a BIG plus...
Regards
VINNY & SUE.


----------



## Hessi

Vinny & Sue,
Could well be on that trip, but maybe joining in Dublin. Only problem problem is we are generally in crew quarters. We are allowed up top is dressed appropriately.

Up in North Norway, Tromso it never get dark at present, daylight for 24 hours a day.

Outside cabin with or without balcony?
Not really a cruise person but sounds a good price, i take it that is each.and then you are bombarded with all the extra's like trips etc. 

Just think about me stuck down the engine room helping to get you to all these places when your enjoying yourself cruising, been waited on hand and foot, fine dining and the day trips.

If you are into all that then its probably very good value, go on you only live once. 

Attached pictures are of Venice when joining Oriana, on board at the stern and departing Oriana in Valencia.

rgds

Hessi :lol:


----------



## Junebeere

*Chausson flash 10*

We are very new to the forum and as yet not an owner of a motor home. We are keen on the chausson flash 10 but would be interested in understanding the build quality and any design issues that have been experienced. We will be attending the exhibition in October so need a little guidance


----------



## Vinnythehat

Hessie, thanks again for the pics etc...really thought you were joking about being in the engine room !! Nice work if they let you up into the daylight now and again to play ! Hope you are enjoying France.
We have decided not to cruise this year, but save for a better one next year, and spend some money on our Kontiki.

Hi Junebeere and welcome to the forum, not sure we are qualified to comment on a m/h model we don't own, but we have spent a little time poking & climbing inside the flash 10, and found it would have suited us if it had a bit more storage for things like outside chairs, tables, levelling blocks etc etc. & more kitchen work surfaces...but for under 6meters it packs in a lot, & seems very well 'screwed' together.
Good luck with whatever you decide on...you will love the freedom they give you.
VINNY & SUE


----------

